# Necromancer and Vampire Hunter costumes



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm afraid I'm pulling a blank on ideas for the Necromancer, but I think I'm going with the rough and tumble version of the vampire hunter. While I envision classic characters like Van Helsing as professor-types, the sportsman's coat with the possibilities for having props peaking out of the pockets sounds great. I think you can tell more of a story with that. I can imagine a thrashed sportsman's coat with a crucifix and various other hunter props spilling out of the pockets, maybe with a bloody severed arm (or an attached one if the Vampire hunter wasn't ripped apart) still grasping an unused wooden stake.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I can't tell you how happy it makes me to hear a fellow haunter run with the idea of a rough and tumble vampire hunter in just the way I envisioned it. 

The necromancer is going to be tough. I'm stuck on the idea of having one but don't feel I have a full grasp on it yet. I'm thinking that since a necromancer converses with the dead, I should have a spirit ball near the character, and I read something about a bone staff. (and bones generally) I have both of those items handy, at least. I'm thinking perhaps something recognizably a zombie too, especially now that another poster brought up the gorgeous one Design Toscano makes. Some concentric "circles of power" kind of stuff.


----------



## Atum (Nov 21, 2009)

*Necromancer*

How about something along these lines:


----------



## Mister Phillip (Oct 10, 2012)

*Hmmmmm.*



Atum said:


> How about something along these lines:


Necromancer? Or Large, amulatory SQUID!!!! Lol~


----------

